# Print & Paste Bones & Statues (dungeon terrain)



## Kris (Nov 2, 2018)

If you've been following my recent videos and making your own 'print & paste' dungeon tiles, then you might be pleased to hear that I've just released a new set of textures that will enable you to make statues and bone piles from household items.





However, rather than cramming too much information into one video, the instructions for the bone piles can be found below, and the instructions for the statues will be following along in a week or so.

[video=youtube_share;NGDBvmHejZA]https://youtu.be/NGDBvmHejZA[/video]​
And, as usual, the pdf file is available from RPGNow and DriveThruRPG as a pay-what-you-want product ...so pick it up for free or pay as much/little as you like!





-a close up of the bone piles-​


----------



## Kris (Nov 8, 2018)

Part 2 (the statue instructions) is now available:

[video=youtube_share;3mZXT6xA83o]https://youtu.be/3mZXT6xA83o[/video]


----------

